
“Smart Cities,” Surveillance, and New Streetlights in San Jose - denzil_correa
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/02/smart-cities-surveillance-and-new-streetlights-san-jose
======
DrScump
They don't talk about shields or other measures to limit light pollution
sideways and upwards, but there is at least a _mention_ of effects on Lick
Observatory and other dark-sky fans.

I remember past light-pollution contributors, such as the switch from mercury
to high-pressure sodium lighting 30+ years ago. Eventually, the city started
installing downward-reflective shields as they changed bulbs or performed
maintenance.

